

Mozilla Lightbeam - guilhermeasg
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/lightbeam/

======
anon3_
I want to say cool. But what's the technical value in this?

Firefox is in the middle of plummeting, they caved-in social networks mobs and
pretty much showed that hardline political correctness trumps your own
spiritual foundations.

And this in turn feels like a twisted joke.

Thanks for jamming your political views to your board, and therefore your
product, and your users.

It's hard to quantify the people you angered Mozilla. But you're spiritually
lost.

